# Here's the new boat!!!!



## sea trout (Feb 15, 2016)

Really excited to get to the coast when it warms up!!!
We're really interested in getting out in the front of the Islands and try new fish. I'll be asking lots of new ?'s on here and may hope to follow some of y'all around to learn fishing the nearshore reefs. 
I've never captained past the breakers infront of the islands before. I like the idea of a buddy system to start gettin comfortable.
Of course the 14 inch trout wont be safe!! I'll still find them deep fried candy's!!

Thanks to GOD and Country for all my abilities to work hard and reach a dream!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 15, 2016)

Great looking boat. Good luck with the fishing.


----------



## doeboy1 (Feb 15, 2016)

Congrats! Beautiful boat and family.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 15, 2016)

pretty boat. Like the hard top.


----------



## FOREEL231 (Feb 15, 2016)

Awesome congrats  I will look out for ya on the water and give you a wave  Get with me if you want some numbers to get you started


----------



## sea trout (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Y'all!!!! FOREEL 1st I need to learn how to use my Garmin!!!! Ahh ha ha ha LOL! My 7 year old boy will figure it out before I do I bet.
I'm gonna take a picture of it before it gets dark.

Thanks Yall!!! We're so happy!!!


----------



## sea trout (Feb 15, 2016)

Here's the Garmin! I'm not at all good with electronics and stuff like this so hopefully I can figure it out. Any tips will be very appreciated!!



This is my 1st ever Yamaha! I've heard great things about em. Mostly from Y'all! And the dealer of course!
I've had 2 Mercury's, 1 MerCruiser and 1 Evenrude.
So far my wife only liked the MerCruiser.....for fourstroke starting and dependability mainly. She hated all our 2 stroke out boards mainly for their finicky starting sequence. So I'M VERY HOPEFUL that the 4 stroke Yamaha starts at the turn of a key for her!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice boat there Trout!


----------



## skiff23 (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice !!


----------



## Riplukelee (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice boat and family.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 15, 2016)

Sweet rig, congrats to you and your family!


----------



## pic217 (Feb 16, 2016)

> This is my 1st ever Yamaha! I've heard great things about em. Mostly from Y'all! And the dealer of course!
> I've had 2 Mercury's, 1 MerCruiser and 1 Evenrude.
> So far my wife only liked the MerCruiser.....for fourstroke starting and dependability mainly. She hated all our 2 stroke out boards mainly for their finicky starting sequence. So I'M VERY HOPEFUL that the 4 stroke Yamaha starts at the turn of a key for her!!



 I have a 300 Yamaha on my boat. I am sure you will love the way it starts and everything about it.
That is a very sharp looking boat, congratulations !


----------



## trout fisher (Feb 16, 2016)

Sweet ride. Congratulations!


----------



## j_seph (Feb 16, 2016)

Sweet ride, bring that sucker up to Lanier and help out with the OWL event


----------



## Sheepshead10 (Feb 16, 2016)

congrats!! that's a great looking
 boat


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 16, 2016)

Man that's a fine boat! Congrats!


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice boat!   If I can give you any advice on the Garmin, use it as much as you can before you go.  Youtube videos are very helpful...

It took me forever to figure out how to use my Lowrance on the flats.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 16, 2016)

Beautiful Sea Trout!  Congrats!  You will love that Yamaha.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats on the boat! I guess now you have a small flotilla.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 16, 2016)

Very Nice!  Congratulations!  What area of the Georgia coast do you fish?  Maybe I will see you out there.


----------



## Dominion (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's a tip with that 300: notice the water stream the next time you are on the water...it's very light, especially compared to a Merc, or even a smaller Yam. If you don't pay attention now, then one day you may think you have a problem when you don't.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We mostly go to Tybee. We'll go there 3 or 4 times a year with the family, usually a couple/few long weekends and usually 1 weeks vacation. Then I'll go 2 or 3 long weekends with the guys.  I go to Richmond Hill/ Ft Mcallister somtimes to help bring soldiers fishing or sometimes fish with sharfighter.


Thanks for the tips y'all!! They're all important to me!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 16, 2016)

You gotta change yo Avatar bro !!!  Very nice rig !!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice boat! Congratulations!


----------



## FishermanSailor (Feb 17, 2016)

bhdawgs said:


> Nice boat!   If I can give you any advice on the Garmin, use it as much as you can before you go.  Youtube videos are very helpful...
> 
> It took me forever to figure out how to use my Lowrance on the flats.



Just as bhdawgs said, play with it as much as possibly.  Do the "unmanly" thing and read the manual especially on adjusting the gain...too much gain you get noise and clutter; not enough and you won't get good accurate readings.


----------



## pnome (Feb 17, 2016)

Sweet looking boat!  Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Sawbones (Feb 17, 2016)

Great boat, congrats!  I've only run yamaha's and garmin's on my boats for the last 20 years, you'll enjoy them!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice Boat Man!!!!!


----------



## brown518 (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## wharfrat (Feb 18, 2016)

niiiice!!


----------



## oldenred (Feb 18, 2016)

Good deal man!


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 18, 2016)

Man that's awesome!!  I'm happy for you. Now how is that boat gonna help you kill a turkey?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 21, 2016)

Congrats on new boat if you want to buddy boat out of RH I would be happy to take ya to my spots at KC or CCA   

But you will be a lot faster then me.   

The hard thing on the GPS is not the Nav part but reading the Bottom on the fish finder til you are used to it


----------



## Captain Ron (Feb 21, 2016)

Sweet!!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2016)

Nize ride!


----------



## wellwood (Feb 22, 2016)

We put structure scan on the boat. It really helps setting up on the reefs. It's awesome.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice ride!


----------



## whatknot (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice boat.   The garmin Touchscreen is a piece of cake.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 25, 2016)

You will probably want to update the software on the Garmin.  It is a free download.  It came out today and they added some cool new features.
https://www8.garmin.com/support/software/marine.html


----------

